# Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels



## AMD_Fanboy (27. Mai 2015)

*Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

was ist euch wichtiger ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Nichts von den Auswahlmöglichkeiten. 

Bei beidem gilt je mehr desto besser. FPS haben aber im Gegensatz zur Kantenglättung einen Minimalwert unter dem spielen unmöglich wird - daher liegt hier der Regelpunkt.
Also wird eine fps-Rate als Ziel gesetzt je nach Spiel (Strategie/RPG usw. 30, Shooter u.ä. 60) und das AA so gewählt, dass ich die gewünschten fps immer halten kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Ich will beides aber dafür für auch keine Unsummen zahlen


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Kantenglättung empfinde ich schon als wichtig, selbst niedrigere Stufen beruhigen das Bild schon ordentlich. Die FPS dürfen natürlich nicht leiden, vor allem nicht bei Shootern im Multiplayer. Aber heute kann man mit Mittelklasse PCs ja schon beides gleichzeitig haben.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Ich versuche immer so etwa die 50 fps zu haben mit sehr guter Optik. Ich habe auch gute 5 Jahre mit 30 Fps gespielt, aber irgendwie werde ich alt und das wird mir auf Dauer zu anstrengend .


----------



## buggs001 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Ich kriege leider Kopfschmerzen, wenn die FPS unter ca. 45 fallen.

Also - Frames geht über Kantenglättung!
Besser ohne Glättung spielen, als gar nicht.


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Ich brauche keine Kantenglättung, spiele in 4k.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Folgende Regel:

Minimum 60 FPS, wenn also noch FPS über sind kann ich diese mit AA auffüllen


----------



## Shinchyko (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Seiddem ich auch mal einen Rechner habe bei dem ich sagen kann. Ja 60 FPS sind möglich, nutze ich in viele Spielen gerne auch das Limit mit VSync. Da mir der Bildaufbau wichtiger ist als das Kantenflimmern. Neuere Spiele schaffen das ja leider meistens nicht und dort ist es immer eine abwägung.  
50-60 FPS mit flimmern oder 40-50 FPS mit AA. Da fällt einem die entscheidung nicht schwer. Manchmal verzichte ich auch bewusst auf manche Grafikoptionen um die magische Grenze dauerhaft zu knacken. Bei den heutigen Spielen ist der unterschied zwischen Mittel/Hoch/Ultra doch oft genug kaum vorhanden.


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch die Kantenglättung so wie die FPS des spiels*

Kommt drauf an.
Bei CS:GO will ich so viel FPS wie möglich.
Wenn ich aber was spiele, bei dem die Grafik wichtig für die Atmosphäre ist (wie z.B. Metro), dann reichen mir auch so 50FPS.


----------

